# ICD 10 food bolus



## klane7 (Sep 28, 2017)

We are receiving denials from insurance companies when we bill for EGD's with diagnosis code T18.120A (food bolus in esophagus).  They are asking for external cause for this.  We have been unable to find one that would fit with "patient taking too large of a bite of food."   Can anyone help?


----------



## daedolos (Sep 28, 2017)

The external causes index directs to the T17-T18 codes.  Did you add the location y92 and activity y93 codes?

Peace
?_?


----------



## klane7 (Sep 28, 2017)

We are using the T18 code and the Y92.  We are not using  a Y93 code as we cannot find an activity code for eating.


----------

